
Tweet Storm about the origin of some common Unix directories - guessmyname
https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1059306393885241346
======
accrual
I found this fascinating.

I too believed /bin and /usr/bin were discrete because /bin was for system
stuff and /usr/bin was for user stuff. This post indicates it was due to disk
limitations, leading to /bin being placed on the same disk as /usr, thus
/usr/bin.

